# RARE BOTTLE (?)



## MrMarcus007 (May 27, 2022)

Anyone know how rare and valuable this bottle is? Wilke's bottle (?)


----------



## hemihampton (May 27, 2022)

Have no idea how rare but being a 1850's pontiled 12 panel Bottle I'd guess probably rare & valuable. Nice Bottle. LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 27, 2022)

I like it. Feel fairly sure it is highly desirable.


----------



## hemihampton (May 27, 2022)

From my research William Wilke was Manufacturing mainly Mineral Water & Soda in Cincinnati Ohio in 1860. It does resemble a Mineral Water Bottle. LEON.

As for Value, gotta be a minimum of $500 easily, at least. Maybe $1,000 or $1,500 or more depending on rarity. Just my opinion, others may vary.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 27, 2022)

Wow that's a beauty!  I'm not familiar with the specific bottler but that's an unusual level of decoration for that era.  Excellent bottle!


----------



## Len (May 28, 2022)

Once again, Cincy Rocks. Love the bottle... (Sorry Bengal fans.)


----------



## UnderMiner (May 28, 2022)

Applied blob, iron-pontil, mineral water/soda, likely pre-civil war era, from a 12 panel mold, embossed lettering, shiny, clear, and undamaged. It checks all the boxes in terms of value. What a beauty!


----------



## sandchip (May 28, 2022)

This is the exact bottle recently listed on ebay.  Surprisingly enough, even at $50, it closed with no bids.  Early, beautiful soda that you'd think would be worth that.









						Icy Aquamarine “W. Wilke & co./ Cin. O. “ Iron Pontil 12 Sided soda bottle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Icy Aquamarine “W. Wilke & co./ Cin. O. “ Iron Pontil 12 Sided soda bottle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## RoseOnTheRocks (May 28, 2022)

Wow, stunning! I got chills, that’s when you know you’re a glass nerd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 28, 2022)

sandchip said:


> This is the exact bottle recently listed on ebay.  Surprisingly enough, even at $50, it closed with no bids.  Early, beautiful soda that you'd think would be worth that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAATTT? No bids at $50??????? I'd be all over that for $50.    LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles (May 28, 2022)

sandchip said:


> This is the exact bottle recently listed on ebay.  Surprisingly enough, even at $50, it closed with no bids.  Early, beautiful soda that you'd think would be worth that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the seller ended that one early "because there was an error in the listing". Surely there would be at least one bid on it at $50. Beautiful bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (May 28, 2022)

He's got another similar bottle at $355 & 2 days to go. Maybe he ended early because he got a private big $$ offer?  LEON.









						carpenter and Cobb Iron pontil soda  | eBay
					

This is a stunning teal blue 10 sided iron pontil soda embossed as follows “Carpenter/ & Cobb / Knickerbocker /Soda Water/ Saratoga /Springs, NY”. It is in excellent, but not mint condition. The lettering is pretty much unaffected.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 29, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> He's got another similar bottle at $355 & 2 days to go. Maybe he ended early because he got a private big $$ offer?  LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got some other pontil bottles with a starting bid of $500.00, so I think he might have left off a zero by accident.  I don't think it says how long it was up for either, so it might not have any bids because he ended the auction almost immediately after posting it.


----------



## hemihampton (May 29, 2022)

Look what I found. Looks like he relisted it & got $610.00 for it. LEON.










						Icy Aquamarine “W. Wilke & co./ Cin. O. “ Iron Pontil 12 Sided soda bottle  | eBay
					

(See below condition issue added in parentheses. O.” Iron pontiled soda.”. See pix #11 for the worst one. )). Just the noted overly picky stain non- issue, this is a great window bottle that lights up in the sunlight.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jwpevahouse (May 31, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> WHAATTT? No bids at $50??????? I'd be all over that for $50.    LEON.


Apparently the seller closed the auction early. Otherwise, that would would have sold for big bucks.


----------



## DavidW (May 31, 2022)

The bottle was relisted and actually sold for $610.00 on May 27. Now, it is listed again (for the third time I believe) starting on May 31, with an opening bid of 50.00.  Six more days to go.

 I wrote to the seller to ask what was going on, and I will let you all know when I hear from them.

I am assuming the high bidder on the previous listing (for 610.00) backed out for some reason or refused to pay the price.  We will see!!!

*EDIT*: I just read the description more carefully this time. The seller is relisting the bottle because the high bidder was a  non-payer!!!   
https://www.ebay.com/itm/334459436639


----------



## Jersey64 (Jun 1, 2022)

DavidW said:


> The bottle was relisted and actually sold for $610.00 on May 27. Now, it is listed again (for the third time I believe) starting on May 31, with an opening bid of 50.00.  Six more days to go.
> 
> I wrote to the seller to ask what was going on, and I will let you all know when I hear from them.
> 
> ...


It looks like the bottle above and the one are ebay are the same one. Looking at the pattern on the bottom of each bottle - it seems to match?


----------



## E (Jun 1, 2022)

I collect Cincy pontils, this is a good bottle, but I don't know about $610. I believe there are a couple versions of the Wilke panelled bottle, and this this is the rarer variant (now that Wil's Bottle Den "American Pontiled Soda Database" is no more, I am not the "expert" that I used to be...).  I know that this is the third time this bottle has come up for sale in recent weeks: it was recalled once over questions of condition (it has a few flea bites) and the second time the buyer backed out.  A quick check shows it currently at $152 with 5 days to go on current auction.  If it stays reasonable I will make a bid later- wish me luck this would go on shelve with my limited other panelled Cincys.


----------



## Willington Glass (Jun 1, 2022)

It said the listing ended because "there was an error in the listing", which usually means the seller accepted an offer.  I would guess that it sold for more than $50.


----------



## DavidW (Jun 1, 2022)

Willington Glass said:


> It said the listing ended because "there was an error in the listing", which usually means the seller accepted an offer.  I would guess that it sold for more than $50.


Willington Glass, NO, the bottle is currently listed (relisted) and the seller actually writes in his description that the previous buyer was a Non-Payer. That is why he is relisting. Here is the current auction URL:   https://www.ebay.com/itm/334459436639

It is up to 152 dollars with 30 watchers, so this is going to get pretty high again - plenty of time for people to find it on ebay over the next five days.


----------



## K6TIM (Jun 1, 2022)

MrMarcus007 said:


> Anyone know how rare and valuable this bottle is? Wilke's bottle (?)


It is a beautiful bottle indeed.It's worth whatever a person will pay you for it?


----------



## SandiR (Jun 1, 2022)

sandchip said:


> This is the exact bottle recently listed on ebay.  Surprisingly enough, even at $50, it closed with no bids.  Early, beautiful soda that you'd think would be worth that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the exact same photographs. Are you asking so you can buy it for $50? Or are you wondering if your listing is too low?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 1, 2022)

Willington Glass said:


> It said the listing ended because "there was an error in the listing", which usually means the seller accepted an offer.  I would guess that it sold for more than $50.



it hasn't even sold yet, it's still on ebay.


----------



## Huntindog (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks just like the one I have in my collection. I paid $100 for mine.
It will be interesting to see what it sells for.


----------



## Chcivic (Jun 10, 2022)

I found a 12 sided light pink bottle in a river across the street from my house, unfortunately it was just the bottom. I have always wondered what it might have been and or looked like. Does anyone know what the pink might have been ?


----------



## Len (Jun 10, 2022)

Not to stereotype, but I'd guess and say a perfume or cosmetic. You might want to kick around the sand near the spot where you found that piece. You might get lucky...


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 10, 2022)

MAYBE PINK FROM SCA (SUN COLORED AMETHYST) ??????? LEON.


----------



## Chcivic (Jun 10, 2022)

I have,but the river is up against an old railroad track and most of the bottles I have found are battery oil bottles from Waterbury Connecticut, and a few whiskey bottles I'm guessing from the railroad workers and fur trappers back in the day


----------



## Len (Jun 10, 2022)

I'd save anything having to do with RRing, whiskey, or anything not smashed. ..The next time I go through the Brass City on 84 I'll think of you while crossing the bridge.   Just in case when you joined and nobody may have noticed--Welcome to our online bottle club and feel free to ask those questions.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2022)

Chcivic said:


> I found a 12 sided light pink bottle in a river across the street from my house, unfortunately it was just the bottom. I have always wondered what it might have been and or looked like. Does anyone know what the pink might have been ?


If it's actually pink, rather than light purple, I'm guessing it was some sort of vase or tableware rather than a bottle that some product came in.  It's a pretty unusual colour for bottles, and was almost never used for something meant to be thrown away.


----------

